# Asta Fantacalcio: Svincolati



## Darren Marshall (29 Dicembre 2013)

Per chi fosse interessato a qualche svincolato


----------



## iceman. (29 Dicembre 2013)

Ma per esempio, se io non voglio più un mio giocatore e lo svincolo, recupero quei crediti?


----------



## Ale (29 Dicembre 2013)

prima di pensare all'asta degli svincolati, penso dovremmo svincolare i nostri " scarti " e poi dopo fare l'asta per gli svincolati


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2013)

Ma che combini?


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma che combini?



Tu hai detto di fare l'asta per gli svincolati


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tu hai detto di fare l'asta per gli svincolati


Ho detto che bisogna fare l'asta dio bono... non che si deve fare l'asta.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ho detto che bisogna fare l'asta dio bono... non che si deve fare l'asta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>



Splendido perchè avete chiuso il topic del fantacalcio?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Splendido perchè avete chiuso il topic del fantacalcio?


Io non ho fatto niente, dev'essere partito l'embolo a [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] o a [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION]


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io non ho fatto niente, dev'essere partito l'embolo a [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] o a [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION]



ah quindi non ne sai nulla..comunque siamo al 3 ci dobbiamo organizzare seno rischio di giocare con 7 giocatori la prossima


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ah quindi non ne sai nulla..comunque siamo al 3 ci dobbiamo organizzare seno rischio di giocare con 7 giocatori la prossima


Non ho svincolato ancora nessuno.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ho svincolato ancora nessuno.



ok ma non ce la facciamo a fare mercato prima del 5? ad esempio se io voglio cambiare un giocatore con uno che gli altri non hanno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ok ma non ce la facciamo a fare mercato prima del 5? ad esempio se io voglio cambiare un giocatore con uno che gli altri non hanno


Madonna raga, state facendo un pressing asfissiante, chiedete a [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION], per le aste e il mercato se l'è vista lui a settembre essendo mod e potendo aprire e chiudere topic a piacimento. In ogni caso mi sembra davvero prestino, le prossime giornate di campionato ce le giocheremo con la rosa che abbiamo, per il momento accontentatevi degli scambi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Madonna raga, state facendo un pressing asfissiante, chiedete a [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION], per le aste e il mercato se l'è vista lui a settembre essendo mod e potendo aprire e chiudere topic a piacimento. In ogni caso mi sembra davvero prestino, le prossime giornate di campionato ce le giocheremo con la rosa che abbiamo, per il momento accontentatevi degli scambi.



sai io faccio fretta perchè è un paio di domeniche che gioco in 10, mi serviva prendere qualcuno subito..


----------



## Ale (3 Gennaio 2014)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] 

posto qua che l'altro e' ancora chiuso. Ufficializzo lo scambio con [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] : Poli e Marchionni a lui, Lulic e Zelinski a me


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Gennaio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]
> 
> posto qua che l'altro e' ancora chiuso. Ufficializzo lo scambio con [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] : Poli e Marchionni a lui, Lulic e Zelinski a me



confermo


----------



## Ale (6 Gennaio 2014)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] 

ufficializzo la seguente operazione fatta con [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]

ilicic e belfodil a me

rossi e zielinsky a fabri


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Gennaio 2014)

*Svincolo Acerbi.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Gennaio 2014)

Da questo momento inizio a svincolare quelli che mi segnerete, il primo svincolato è Acerbi di Fabriman.


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Ma vale il costo o il costo iniziale?


----------



## Ale (6 Gennaio 2014)

l'asta ci sara' gia in settimana, prima del prossimo turno? se si, inizio anche io a postare quelli che intendo svincolare.


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Al posto di Acerbi prendo Federico Fernandez.


----------



## Ale (6 Gennaio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ma vale il costo o il costo iniziale?



per quel che ho capito, lo svincolo non comporta una restituzione di soldi, serve solo per liberare un posto in rosa. i soldi dovrebbero essere restituiti solo per i giocatori che lasciano la serie a


----------



## Ale (6 Gennaio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Al posto di Acerbi prendo Federico Fernandez.



ci sara' un asta per ogni giocatore, cosi come si e' fatto ad agosto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Gennaio 2014)

Dallo svincolo prendete 0, il giocatore non lo scegliete voi ma si farà l'asta.


----------



## Ale (6 Gennaio 2014)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]

svincolo duncan, almiron , luci , mbaye, novaretti


----------



## Jaqen (6 Gennaio 2014)

Niang svincolato per forza di cose


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Gennaio 2014)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]

Svincolo Ziegler Santana e Kurtic, adesso si che sono diventato forte, quindi cambio il nome della squadra in Galacticos


----------



## gabuz (8 Gennaio 2014)

Il topic del fantacalcio è stato riaperto perché chiuso accidentalmente 
[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] direi però di fare un pò di ordine con le date:
fino a quando si possono svincolare giocatori?
quando faremo l'asta di riparazione?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Gennaio 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Il topic del fantacalcio è stato riaperto perché chiuso accidentalmente
> 
> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] direi però di fare un pò di ordine con le date:
> fino a quando si possono svincolare giocatori?
> quando faremo l'asta di riparazione?


Si possono svincolare quando si vuole, il mercato è aperto fino al 31.Per quanto riguarda le aste io, in verità, stavo aspettando [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] dato che se n'è occupato lui ad agosto, poi non ho capito cos'abbia intenzione di fare. 
Inoltre vorrei ulteriori riscontri sulla spinosa questione crediti


----------



## Jaqen (8 Gennaio 2014)

Sui crediti fate come volete


----------



## gabuz (8 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Si possono svincolare quando si vuole, il mercato è aperto fino al 31.Per quanto riguarda le aste io, in verità, stavo aspettando [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] dato che se n'è occupato lui ad agosto, poi non ho capito cos'abbia intenzione di fare.
> Inoltre vorrei ulteriori riscontri sulla spinosa questione crediti


Secondo me il mercato dovrebbe essere aperto DOPO il 31, cioè quando quello reale è completato e tutte le squadre sono a posto.
Parere mio eh...


----------



## Jaqen (8 Gennaio 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Secondo me il mercato dovrebbe essere aperto DOPO il 31, cioè quando quello reale è completato e tutte le squadre sono a posto.
> Parere mio eh...



Farlo aprire il 31 gennaio ore 19:01 ?


----------



## gabuz (8 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Farlo aprire il 31 gennaio ore 19:01 ?



Quando aprirlo non lo so, di certo non chiuderlo il 31 alle 19:00


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Gennaio 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Secondo me il mercato dovrebbe essere aperto DOPO il 31, cioè quando quello reale è completato e tutte le squadre sono a posto.
> Parere mio eh...


Per me si può operare tranquillamente a mercato in corso con scambi e acquisti, qualora facessimo l'asta, perché siamo sul forum e i topic li apriamo qui. In ogni caso l'asta si potrà anche aprire dopo il 31 e per il momento si fanno solo svincoli(qui vuole) e scambi(come abbiamo già fatto), ti ripeto, io sto aspettando Live perché le aste le ha gestite lui ad agosto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per me si può operare tranquillamente a mercato in corso con scambi e acquisti, qualora facessimo l'asta, perché siamo sul forum e i topic li apriamo qui. In ogni caso l'asta si potrà anche aprire dopo il 31 e per il momento si fanno solo svincoli(qui vuole) e scambi(come abbiamo già fatto), ti ripeto, io sto aspettando Live perché le aste le ha gestite lui ad agosto.



Splendido ma kurtic era titolare, adesso l'ho svincolato, o facciamo le aste per i giocatori o darò la colpa tutta a te che me lo hai svincolato, devo sostituirlo, ricordo ancora il tradimento quando non mi hai dato maietta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Splendido ma kurtic era titolare, adesso l'ho svincolato, o facciamo le aste per i giocatori o darò la colpa tutta a te che me lo hai svincolato, devo sostituirlo, ricordo ancora il tradimento quando non mi hai dato maietta


Ve l'ho detto di non svincolare incoscientemente  in ogni caso sei ultimi, puoi anche ritirarti


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ve l'ho detto di non svincolare incoscientemente  in ogni caso sei ultimi, puoi anche ritirarti



questa dichiarazione scioccante constringe me a cambiare inevitabilmente l'obbiettivo di questo campionato, d'ora in poi il mio unico obbiettivo di questo campionato è arrivare prima di Splendidi, non me ne frega nulla, guferò tutte le partite di Splendidi anfficnhe avvenga il mio obbiettivo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> questa dichiarazione scioccante constringe me a cambiare inevitabilmente l'obbiettivo di questo campionato, d'ora in poi il mio unico obbiettivo di questo campionato è arrivare prima di Splendidi, non me ne frega nulla, guferò tutte le partite di Splendidi anfficnhe avvenga il mio obbiettivo


Fa freddo a -11


----------



## Ale (8 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ve l'ho detto di non svincolare incoscientemente  in ogni caso sei ultimi, puoi anche ritirarti



fantagazza non fa consegnare la formazione a quelli con le rose incomplete per cui consiglio di accelerare l'organizzazione delle aste


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Gennaio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> fantagazza non fa consegnare la formazione a quelli con le rose incomplete per cui consiglio di accelerare l'organizzazione delle aste


 se anche volessi ridarveli non saprei con quanti crediti...


----------



## Ale (8 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> se anche volessi ridarveli non saprei con quanti crediti...



si fa prima ad iniziare l'asta che so, domani alle 8, con lo stesso prinicipio che le aste durano 24 ore che abbiamo usato per la composizione delle rose lo scorso agosto, cosi tra domani e dopodomani, chi vuole comprare qualcuno lo puo fare senza problemi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Gennaio 2014)

Luca non si fa vivo... [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] la vuoi aprire tu?


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Gennaio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> si fa prima ad iniziare l'asta che so, domani alle 8, con lo stesso prinicipio che le aste durano 24 ore che abbiamo usato per la composizione delle rose lo scorso agosto, cosi tra domani e dopodomani, chi vuole comprare qualcuno lo puo fare senza problemi.



vi prego alle 8 no, ho sonno


----------



## gabuz (9 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Luca non si fa vivo... [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] la vuoi aprire tu?



Io lo faccio anche, ma finché non si hanno date precise e, soprattutto, la certezza dei crediti a disposizione non ha molto senso imho


----------



## Ale (9 Gennaio 2014)

dai si è capito che siete [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] dipendenti,senza di lui non siete capaci di fare nulla. che vergogna! Sono delusissimo. Livestrong, meno male che ci sei tu


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> se anche volessi ridarveli non saprei con quanti crediti...



te lo dico io, con tantissimi crediti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Gennaio 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Io lo faccio anche, ma finché non si hanno date precise e, soprattutto, la certezza dei crediti a disposizione non ha molto senso imho


Dato che ho visto una maggioranza che vuole i crediti attuali facciamo con i crediti che abbiamo adesso. Apri pure.


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dato che ho visto una maggioranza che vuole i crediti attuali facciamo con i crediti che abbiamo adesso. Apri pure.



io sono quello che ha più crediti di tutti ma ti dico che per me va bene qualsiasi cosa, basta che siamo tutti d'accordo


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dato che ho visto una maggioranza che vuole i crediti attuali facciamo con i crediti che abbiamo adesso. Apri pure.


Ma è un letamaio con i crediti attuali dai, chi fa il mercato?! 3 persone?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Gennaio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma è un letamaio con i crediti attuali dai, chi fa il mercato?! 3 persone?


Eh lo so... qua parlano di progetti, lungimiranza, rosik...


----------



## Ale (9 Gennaio 2014)

basta che vi date una mossa e vediamo domani di completarle le rose eh , sembra un parto anale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Gennaio 2014)

[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] Votate "sì" per assegnare nuovi crediti, votate "no" per non assegnare nuovi crediti.
Splendidi vota sì


----------



## Ale (9 Gennaio 2014)

ale dice si


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Gennaio 2014)

si


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Gennaio 2014)

Si.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Gennaio 2014)

Siamo a quattro sì.


----------



## Ale (9 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Siamo a quattro sì.



hai dimenticato livestrong in quella lista di menzioni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Gennaio 2014)

Si è dato per latitante, l'ho taggato più volte. Tanto non avremo bisogno del suo voto, bastano altri due sì


----------



## Ale (9 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Si è dato per latitante, l'ho taggato più volte. Tanto non avremo bisogno del suo voto, bastano altri due sì


sara scappato via con il suo fidanzato


----------



## gabuz (9 Gennaio 2014)

no


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Gennaio 2014)

no


----------



## Jaqen (10 Gennaio 2014)

No


----------



## Ale (10 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Si è dato per latitante, l'ho taggato più volte. Tanto non avremo bisogno del suo voto, bastano altri due sì


Le ultime parole famose.. XD


----------



## Jaqen (10 Gennaio 2014)

Ma chi è che decide (ha deciso) le regole di questo fantacalcio? Splendidi? Luca?


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2014)

oh non si può fare la formazione senza rosa al competo, domani è sabato, dobbiamo trovare una soluzioni o si fa l'asta subito o si rimettono i giocatori svincolati..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma chi è che decide (ha deciso) le regole di questo fantacalcio? Splendidi? Luca?


È una cosa che non abbiamo mai discusso, perciò la sto mettendo ai voti.

Stiamo 4 sì contro 3 no. Dovete votare [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (10 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> oh non si può fare la formazione senza rosa al competo, domani è sabato, dobbiamo trovare una soluzioni o si fa l'asta subito o si rimettono i giocatori svincolati..



esatto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Gennaio 2014)

Vi ho rimesso tutti i giocatori che mi avete fatto svincolare, continuate a considerateli svincolati, ve li ho ridati giusto per farvi reinserire le formazioni.


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Gennaio 2014)

Si


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Gennaio 2014)

5 sì contro 3 no, il voto di Ice si rende superfluo. Mi sembra anche giusto così dato che metteremo all'asta pure i giocatori di Luca.


----------



## Jaqen (11 Gennaio 2014)

Mettete anche i miei.
Ci vediamo nel forum


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Mettete anche i miei.
> Ci vediamo nel forum


Bah... lasciatelo dire.


----------



## Jaqen (11 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bah... lasciatelo dire.



Erano state dette altre cose all'inizio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Erano state dette altre cose all'inizio.


Ma quando è stato detto che non si sarebbero dati altri crediti? Di questo aspetto non ne abbiamo mai discusso, perciò l'ho messa ai voti, con l'addio di Luca poi si libereranno gente come Mertens, Valero, Vidal, Pogba, in pratica mi stai dicendo che te li vuoi spartire tutti tu con Gabuz?


----------



## Jaqen (11 Gennaio 2014)

"Non ci saranno aggiunte di credito a gennaio." Mi è stato detto da Luca, non se ne è mai parlato qua di aggiungere crediti, anzi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> "Non ci saranno aggiunte di credito a gennaio." Mi è stato detto da Luca, non se ne è mai parlato qua di aggiungere crediti, anzi


Te l'ha detto in privato? Perché ufficialmente non ricordo si sia mi discussa questa cosa.


----------



## Jaqen (11 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Te l'ha detto in privato? Perché ufficialmente non ricordo si sia mi discussa questa cosa.



Si. E ti dico che mi sembra che si sia spesso parlato di non aggiungere crediti all'inizio..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Gennaio 2014)

Ragazzi, non so che fare, io non vorrei scontentare nessuno... però la situazione è chiara, quindi ti faccio una domanda: lo volete fare soltanto tu e Gabuz il mercato?


----------



## Jaqen (11 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, non so che fare, io non vorrei scontentare nessuno... però la situazione è chiara, quindi ti faccio una domanda: lo volete fare soltanto tu e Gabuz il mercato?



No. Chi ha i soldi a disposizione. Come è sempre stato detto. Potevo offrire 39'milioni in più per Balotelli ma non l'ho fatto sapendo del mercato invernale.
Comunque dai, non sarebbe giusto abbandonare ora.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> No. Chi ha i soldi a disposizione. Come è sempre stato detto. Potevo offrire 39'milioni in più per Balotelli ma non l'ho fatto sapendo del mercato invernale.
> Comunque dai, non sarebbe giusto abbandonare ora.


Tu e Gabuz avete i soldi, quello è il problema. Comunque credimi, se è stata discussa questa cosa dei crediti è stato fatto quando non c'ero o per lo meno non me lo ricordo, io ho pensato da subito a nuovi crediti a gennaio infatti nell'asta estiva avendo ancora 16 crediti a disposizione e non sapendo che altro fare li offrii tutti per Paloschi, per farti capire. Da questo punto di vista sono in buonafede, poi lasciando stare che ne ho 0, tanti altri stanno a secco ecco perché parlo di nuovi crediti, qualche giorno fa mi scrivesti al riguardo anche un ragionamento valido, però alla luce dell'abbandono di Luca e con tanti giocatori forti da dover distribuire sicuramente non varrebbe più, cioè, nessuno offrirebbe più per il solo Honda(quello era il ragionamento che mi facevi).


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Gennaio 2014)

cioè praticamente conservare 42 crediti è stato un suicidio per me, ho sbagliato tutto, poi capisco se i crediti in più che vengono assegnati erano tipo che ne so 30-40 ciascuno da aggiungere ma se ne diamo 125 è come partire tutti alla pari, io sono favorevole a dare meno crediti a disposizione a tutti, cosi chi aveva i crediti gia dal precendente mercato mantiene comunque un certo vantaggio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Gennaio 2014)

Allora ne vogliamo assegnare però di meno? Tipo 60 invece di 125?


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Gennaio 2014)

Guardate che era chiaro fin dall'inizio eh, ricordo chiaramente che Splendidi (Ad Agosto) disse che ci sarebbero stati nuovi crediti a Gennaio.


----------



## Jaqen (11 Gennaio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Guardate che era chiaro fin dall'inizio eh, ricordo chiaramente che Splendidi (Ad Agosto) disse che ci sarebbero stati nuovi crediti a Gennaio.



Trovami i messaggi.
Luca mi ha detto privatamente su FB della non assegnazione di ulteriori crediti. Ho ritrovato il messaggio giusto ieri.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Trovami i messaggi.
> Luca mi ha detto privatamente su FB della non assegnazione di ulteriori crediti. Ho ritrovato il messaggio giusto ieri.



Onestamente non ho voglia di cercare. Ma Splendidi se ne ricorderà. Poi oh vedete voi non è che sia di vitale importanza.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allora ne vogliamo assegnare però di meno? Tipo 60 invece di 125?



è una proposta la mia, vediamo che dicono gli altri, cosi chi aveva già crediti mantiene comunque un certo vantaggio sugli altri, facciamo tipo una via di mezzo e mettiamo d'accordo tutti


----------



## Jaqen (11 Gennaio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Onestamente non ho voglia di cercare. Ma Splendidi se ne ricorderà. Poi oh vedete voi non è che sia di vitale importanza.



E cosa ti devo dire allora?


Sentite, avete cambiato le regole per favorire il vostro gioco. Fate quello che volete, io gabuz e dingo vi abbiamo dato valide motivazioni. Fate come volete, non risponderò/discuterò più.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> E cosa ti devo dire allora?
> 
> 
> Sentite, avete cambiato le regole per favorire il vostro gioco. Fate quello che volete, io gabuz e dingo vi abbiamo dato valide motivazioni. Fate come volete, non risponderò/discuterò più.


We calma su, non c'è bisogno di discutere per queste cose. Dai facciamo senza l'aggiunta di crediti allora, a me non cambia molto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Gennaio 2014)

Sopra ho fatto una proposta: aggiunta di crediti però di meno, tipo 60? Che ne pensate?

Ps: immagino che niente al mondo ti toglierà di testa l'idea che voglia favorire il mio gioco e che quindi io sia in malafede [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (11 Gennaio 2014)

che bordello!!


----------



## Jaqen (12 Gennaio 2014)

Vi chiedo scusa, ho un po' esagerato B-)
Aggiungete i crediti che volete e va bene. ;-)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Gennaio 2014)

La proposta di Dinho mi piace, invece di assegnare di nuovo 125 crediti che assottiglierebbero le differenze con chi ha risparmiato, assegniamo di meno, facciamo 50. Già li ho aggiunti nella lega.

[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] fammi un piacere, inizia ad aprire tre topic per l'asta svincolati, uno per porta/difesa, un altro per il centrocampo e un altro per l'attacco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Gennaio 2014)

Ps: Luca non me lo fanno eliminare, io vorrei mettere all'asta anche i suoi giocatori e poi al limite gli si assegnano a tavolino dei cessi che non giocano mai in modo tale che chiunque lo incontrerà vincerà.


----------



## Ale (15 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La proposta di Dinho mi piace, invece di assegnare di nuovo 125 crediti che assottiglierebbero le differenze con chi ha risparmiato, assegniamo di meno, facciamo 50. Già li ho aggiunti nella lega.
> 
> [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] fammi un piacere, inizia ad aprire tre topic per l'asta svincolati, uno per porta/difesa, un altro per il centrocampo e un altro per l'attacco.


come ci si comporta con gli svincoli? per coerenza si dovrebbe prima svincolare e poi comprare, no?

scrivete le regole per l'asta, la facciamo uguale a quella di agosto?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Gennaio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> come ci si comporta con gli svincoli? per coerenza si dovrebbe prima svincolare e poi comprare, no?
> 
> scrivete le regole per l'asta, *la facciamo uguale a quella di agosto?*


Assolutamente no, quelle aste non mi son piaciute perché in pratica era una gara a chi avesse il tasto più rapido. Ho intenzione di fare delle aste ad oltranza, tanto i giocatori da trattare saranno relativamente pochi, in pratica acquisterà il calciatore colui che sarà disposto a pagare di più, senza limiti di tempo. 
Per evitare il problema degli svincolati sorto l'ultima volta, quando acquisterete un calciatore mi indicherete contemporaneamente chi svincolate in cambio dell'acquisto.


----------



## Ale (15 Gennaio 2014)

dai iniziamo allora.


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no, quelle aste non mi son piaciute perché in pratica era una gara a chi avesse il tasto più rapido. Ho intenzione di fare delle aste ad oltranza, tanto i giocatori da trattare saranno relativamente pochi, in pratica acquisterà il calciatore colui che sarà disposto a pagare di più, senza limiti di tempo.
> Per evitare il problema degli svincolati sorto l'ultima volta, quando acquisterete un calciatore mi indicherete contemporaneamente chi svincolate in cambio dell'acquisto.



mi piace


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no, quelle aste non mi son piaciute perché in pratica era una gara a chi avesse il tasto più rapido. Ho intenzione di fare delle aste ad oltranza, tanto i giocatori da trattare saranno relativamente pochi, in pratica acquisterà il calciatore colui che sarà disposto a pagare di più, senza limiti di tempo.
> Per evitare il problema degli svincolati sorto l'ultima volta, quando acquisterete un calciatore mi indicherete contemporaneamente chi svincolate in cambio dell'acquisto.



Molto bene, iniziamo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Gennaio 2014)

Ho chiesto a Gab di aprire dato che è mod e può aprire e chiudere a piacere...


----------



## tequilad (17 Gennaio 2014)

Dare crediti aggiuntivi (oltretutto 125) è a mio parere assurdo. E non lo dico perché abbiamo ancora soldi...falserebbe tutto...


----------



## gabuz (17 Gennaio 2014)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] io il topic lo apro anche, ma come funzionerà?

Esempio, se svincolo Palacio per prendere Acquafresca. Poi il 30/01 il Milan compra C. Ronaldo che faccio? Risvincolo Acquafresca per comprare Ronaldo?


----------



## Ale (17 Gennaio 2014)

ragazzi vorrei chiedere se il mercato di gennaio e' riferito all'anno corrente o a quello 2015


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Gennaio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> ragazzi vorrei chiedere se il mercato di gennaio e' riferito all'anno corrente o a quello 2015



2016 che c'è la finale a san siro


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Gennaio 2014)

Insomma decidetevi dai.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Gennaio 2014)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Dare crediti aggiuntivi (oltretutto 125) è a mio parere assurdo. E non lo dico perché abbiamo ancora soldi...falserebbe tutto...


No, 125 no... ne ho dati 50, credo sia più equo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Gennaio 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] io il topic lo apro anche, ma come funzionerà?
> 
> Esempio, se svincolo Palacio per prendere Acquafresca. Poi il 30/01 il Milan compra C. Ronaldo che faccio? Risvincolo Acquafresca per comprare Ronaldo?


Ma perché, la vuoi fare a mercato finito l'asta? Comunque per me puoi anche svincolare Acquafresca e prendere Ronaldo seguendo il tuo esempio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Gennaio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Insomma decidetevi dai.


Non c'è fretta...


----------



## Jaqen (17 Gennaio 2014)

Anche io per lo meno lo farei a fine mercato... così siam tutti più tranquilli!


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non c'è fretta...



Ti manderò Seedorf a casa 'stanotte


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Gennaio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ti manderò Seedorf a casa 'stanotte


Può fare di me quel che vuole


----------

